# Please Close and Delete all forums I have started here as Nissan Forums



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Whomever is responsible for closing and deleting forums, please close and remove all forums that are started by my log on to this forum. I am not longer willing to use this forum due to the individuals that respond to this forum's posts.

Thanks.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

96skylineguy said:


> Whomever is responsible for closing and deleting forums, please close and remove all forums that are started by my log on to this forum. I am not longer willing to use this forum due to the individuals that respond to this forum's posts.
> 
> Thanks.



waaaah! stop posting.....its hard to for people to reply to threads if YOU dont start them


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well when/if the business is actually up and running make sure to post up.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

I can feel your pain 96skylineguy, dealing with kids is an Art. :lame: 
It would be good if everyone on this board require to pass certain level of I.Q. test before they can post.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

swing said:


> I can feel your pain 96skylineguy, dealing with kids is an Art. :lame:
> It would be good if everyone on this board require to pass certain level of I.Q. test before they can post.


you know, i somehow can't hesitate to feel that is directed towards me, zen, young, nismo skyline and a few others cuz we weren't all over 96skylines' nuts bout his skyline. Im not saying you are on his nuts in any shape or form so dont take offense. But i posted the facts in the other thread. First time he posted, he bitched as us like no other how our info was wrong and we were just keyboard junkies, but the second time he came on, he just stated the shit we already said and claimed it as his own research, ALTHOUGH he did admit he was wrong, stating it was "based on his knowledge at the current time" We told him what was what and he came back saying what we already said.

please dont think this is directed towards you, cuz its not, its towards your comment, there is a difference. Forums are places to learn, not post bullshit and how it came bout. Its not a place to post illegal activity (which occured even if the local govt knows). Read the DOT website. Educate yourself. I have been doin it for years and still learning every day. Hell Celm has taught me massive amounts of info in the last few days (thank you very much celm) and proved me wrong and now my respect for him has changed. Many many people are tryin to legalize these cars, you only hear him though. talk to Nismo Skyline (the mod for this section) and ask how many companies he knows tryin to go through the process.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

swing said:


> I can feel your pain 96skylineguy, dealing with kids is an Art. :lame:
> It would be good if everyone on this board require to pass certain level of I.Q. test before they can post.


Yeah but then OT would be empty. lol


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

did i read that wrong or are the skylines not legal here in the us??,
i dont know much about the skylines other than there probly the fastest thing on 4 wheels, sorry for the low I.Q. on this topic


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Misery-Tom said:


> did i read that wrong or are the skylines not legal here in the us??,
> i dont know much about the skylines other than there probly the fastest thing on 4 wheels, sorry for the low I.Q. on this topic


you should do a lot of research, but NO skylines aren't legal. the only company that was able to legalize them was Motorex who got their rights revoked for various reasons.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

ic, is it because of the right hand drive?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Misery-Tom said:


> ic, is it because of the right hand drive?


no, you really need to read alot of the post cuz all this information is there. I am not tryin to be mean and ill will try and help you, like many others will,but you will get a better understanding of this process by searching


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

well, thanks, i was just mildly curious


----------

